# Bianchi USA



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

I feel like Steve Martin in The Jerk...
the new bikes are here! the new bikes are here! 
Road


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

I will admit, I'm starting to be a little confused on where the different models fit in the C2C line. Are they listed on that page 'higher end' to 'lower end'?

Find it interesting that the Impulso is 'above' the Vertigo according to that. Although in my riding experience, that was the case! Carbon fiber vs Aluminum be damned.


----------



## jaggrin (Feb 18, 2011)

I am surprised that the CV Infinito Ultegra is $1,000 more than the 2013 Infinito Ultegra. Is the frame and one more speed really worth a grand more? They also slimmed down the Sempre Pro offerings and none of them including the frame set are available in celeste.


----------



## ian74 (Aug 24, 2006)

I'm disappointed by the USA lineup. I was going to buy my first Bianchi next spring and I was hoping for a nice celeste impulso integra. Sure, they have them now, but I'm not buying now. 2014 only has the Impulso 105. The only celeste model I see would be about 1000 dollars more (Intenso Veloce) I don't get how they determine what makes it to the US. 

I see blogs (European) and they list tons of models. See Bianchi 2014 | Cycling Passion. 

Quote:
2014 Impulso 
Aluminum frame with carbon fork (alloy steerer). Impulso 2014 coming with 3 different builds: Ultegra 11-speed compact, Shimano 105 10-speed compact and Campagnolo Veloce 10-speed compact.

So we in the US only get the 105 option? I guess I'll scramble to pick up my 2013 Impulso Ultegra this winter and hope I can find my size somewhere in stock. Yeah, I know, I'm whining because I want a green bike. First world problems....


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

ian74 said:


> Sure, they have them now, but I'm not buying now.


Not sure where you are, but here in Michigan the Bianchi dealers will do lay away. 



> Yeah, I know, I'm whining because I want a green bike.


..CELESTE..


----------



## ian74 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oxy! You're a genius. Went in today and was able to put a deposit down on my 2013 CELESTE impulso ultegra! It never occurred to me that I should ask! And it was on sale because the 2014s are due in soon. Saved a few hundred bucks!


----------



## Oxy (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome and congratz! Make sure you post some pics when you get her home!


----------



## shownotfound (May 1, 2013)

ian74 said:


> Oxy! You're a genius. Went in today and was able to put a deposit down on my 2013 CELESTE impulso ultegra! It never occurred to me that I should ask! And it was on sale because the 2014s are due in soon. Saved a few hundred bucks!


Congrats! That's what I ended up buying (Impulso Ultegra) at the beginning of the year. You'll love it.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Never really looked at Bianchi before, but the '14 Oltre XR2 Disc looks damn tempting. I've decided my next bike is going to be 6870 with hydro discs, and the XR2 is a good contender.


----------

